# 'Eavy Metal Medium and Lahmian Medium



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

At Christmas I bought the 'eavy Metal brush set and Masterclass book which came with some of the 'Eavy Metal Medium. I'm unsure whether THis is the same as the Lahmian medium or is different in some way and need to get some. Can someone please clear this up for me - Are they different? And if so why? And should I get some of the new stuff if so? And finally is this better then the Vallejo paint thinner from what people have said it appears to be but I just want to double check.

Thanks


----------

